# how to attach a softbox to a lightstand?



## Charliedelta (Feb 23, 2014)

I have an interfit softbox. It's the 24x24, and it comes with a speed ring. I would like to attach it to my umbrella bracket so that I can use it with one of my flashes. How do I do it? What's the name of the item I'm looking for?

Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

Perhaps an umbrella swivel mount is what you're looking for. These usually can accept, top and bottom, a brass machined fitting called a "spigot". Spigots often have a 1/4" x 20 National Coarse male thread on the top, which threads into the bottom of many speed rings. Other spigots have two female threaded fittings, like a 3.8" and a 1/4 inch on the other end, and the spigot can be screwed on to a light stand or tripod's notmal; 1/4" x 20 thread, then the umbrella swivel mount slides down, over the spigot, and is held on with the tensioning screw.

Spigots have a nominal outside diameter of around 5/8 inch.

Flashzebra.com has a lot of the needed hardware. B&H Photo or Adorama in NYC also have allllll the needed stuff.


----------



## Charliedelta (Feb 23, 2014)

thank you, I believe my speed ring doesn't have any way to have a spigot fit in. It looks like it has 4 openings on the sides that seem to be there if you wanted to screw the ring onto a strobe


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

Charliedelta said:


> thank you, I believe my speed ring doesn't have any way to have a spigot fit in. It looks like it has 4 openings on the sides that seem to be there if you wanted to screw the ring onto a strobe



There are a few different speed ring arrangements. Can you show us a photo of your speed ring? That would help a lot.

One type/style DOES fit into the mounting system of a studio flash; another type/style has a threaded receptacle on the bottom edge to accept a threaded bolt; a third type uses a long, aluminum shaft mounted underneath the speedring, and THAT shaft extends behind the ring, and is fitted through the hole on either a studio flash head OR on an umbrella swivel mount.

It's very possible that you might need to do a bit of DIY work to modify the speed ring for YOUR specific uses; if we had a photo of it, it would likely help. Can you provide a picture, or a link to one?


----------



## Charliedelta (Feb 23, 2014)

This is what it looks like:

Google Image Result for http://www.porters.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/4/5/450741_24.jpg


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)

Duct Tape!






What you posted doesn't sem to be in interfit speed ring.  Interfit home page


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

That's not really a "speed ring" in the conventional sense of the term...that is a *retaining ring*. A traditional "speed ring" has four holes in it for the rods that hold the box in its shape. I am assuming that the Interfit softbox itself has a ring or collar, which has four holes in it, into which the rods are inserted, and that the above-linked ring goes inside the box, and through that ring, and then the lugs (the cut-outs) go into the lug receptacles inside the flash unit.

What you need is a traditional "speed ring". One that can be used on multiple systems. You need a generic, *speed ring for use with speedlights.*


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)

Typical interfit type S general speed ring. Interfit


----------



## Lighcatcher (Feb 28, 2014)

There are mount brackets for speed rings to a stand on eBay. Do a search. The speed rings are for mono lights which are mounted to the stand and then the speed ring with the diffuser is mounted on the mono light. For flashes you need to mount the flash on a swivel mount and use bracket to attach the diffuser in front of the light stand. 

Cheers


----------

